
What is the biggest lesson you have learned in the corporate world? - samiryusuf
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-biggest-lesson-you-have-learned-in-the-corporate-world?share=1
======
SixSigma
That you can make a meaningful contribution to the world as an employee.

